# A plethora of denominations



## Organgrinder (Nov 14, 2012)

I was looking around my immediate family and realized that we have a number of denominations represented now that the kids are all grown. Is it the same for you in your family? I was just wondering.

As for my family:

Parents: SBC all the way

My wife and I: OPC now but previously SBC mostly, no one understands us. 

Oldest son and family: Emergent, you should wear earplugs of you go there

Second son and spouse: SBC, IMB 

Daughter: SBC but going to LCMS after marriage in December
Future son-in-law: UMC going LCMS, this is how they decided to handle their denominational difference.

Needless to say we have no shortage of things to talk about when it comes to church.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 15, 2012)

We grew up Reformed. My dad is still a Reformed minister.

One of my brothers has gone Baptist. Another is in an unaffiliated baptistic church. Only one is still Reformed. And his grown daughter seems to be going —gasp!— Methodist.

Then there's me. I was going to say I haven't strayed far because I'm still Reformed/Presbyterian. And that truly is where my heart and convictions lie. I was Presbyterian for 20 years and am still a member of that church. But... having struggled to find a suitable Reformed/Presbyterian church where we now live, I too am attending a Baptist church! And I find I fit in pretty well with this particular group of Baptists.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 15, 2012)

My Mother is Primitive Methodist, but I have recently had some success at least getting her to listen to me with an open mind, she has also read and profited from Reading "The Holiness of God" by RC Sproul I gave here earlier this year. 
My Father is Baptist (my parents are divorced) He lives several hours from me, but I am trying to carry on a conversation about reformed theology by phone with him and when I get a chance to go see him.
My wife and I have been in the PCA for almost 2 years now.
My youngest son, 22 who is living at home while still attending college also belongs to our Church, PCA.
My oldest son and his wife just joined our Church (PCA) last month.
My brother and his wife joined our Church (PCA) earlier this year.

The Lord has greatly blessed our family in the last 2 years  

My wifes only brother and 2 of her sisters are SBC.
The one remaining sister is RC.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2012)

Parents: PC(USA)
Sister/brother-in-law: PC(USA)
Sister/brother-in-law: Non-Denom, Big Box, Baptist

My Family and I: ARP


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2012)

Wife and I: EPC
Mother: SBC 
Mother/Father in law: PC(USA)
SIL: Agnostic attending PC(USA)
Sister: UMC


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 15, 2012)

Something about the word "Plethora" makes me think of Mumford and Sons.

Well, I've got Nazarene parents-in law, a brother and sister-in-law who seem to be in love with Joel Osteen (!), and us. I'm getting hints from my brother that the prosperity thing is wearing thin on him, but I'm not going to argue with him about it anymore.


----------



## Somerset (Nov 15, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Parents: PC(USA)
> Sister/brother-in-law: PC(USA)
> Sister/brother-in-law: Non-Denom, Big Box, Baptist
> 
> My Family and I: ARP


What does "big box" mean please>


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 15, 2012)

All these folks with Christian family! Enjoy.

Mom, Dad, half-sisters, Aunts, Uncles, cousins, in-laws: no church at all.

Brother and his family: Church of the Nazarene.

That's it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Parents: PC(USA)
> ...



"Big Box" is a colloquial term that over here usually refers to the "Tesco" or "Walmart" like stores. When applied to an American church it usually means any of the plethora of broadly evangelical churches that are non-denominational and worship in buildings that look big and boxy like Walmarts.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Nov 15, 2012)

My wife, my youngest daughter and I – Reformed Baptist but attending a Sovereign Grace Ministries church
My son and daughter – 19 and 18, attending a Reformed Baptist church in NC
Mom and Dad and sister – Oneness Apostolic Pentecostal, have their own church that they just started 2 years ago. 
My Brother and his Wife (Sister in Law) – A church called “City Church” in Chicago. Not sure, but reading their website they seem to be heavily affiliated with Hillsong United. Visited their church this past Sunday and the message seemed to be solid, hitting the primary need for the gospel. The pastor’s dad is Steve Munsey, so I don’t know what kind of an impact that his prosperity thinking has had or will have on his son, but I’m not a regular enough attender to know much about that. 
In some of my extended family (aunts, cousins, etc) there are a few Baptists, COGIC (Church of God In Christ) mixed in, but very few.
The rest of my family?
Oneness Apostolic Pentecostal, die hard, for years, deep roots. This is the type of church that I grew up in and spent most of my life in before God regenerated me 7 years ago. For more info on some of the particulars of this movement, check the below links:
Oneness Pentecostalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Oneness Pentecostal | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry
Oneness Pentecostal articles


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 15, 2012)

Maternal Grandfather: Baptist
Paternal Grandmother: RC
Parents: Efree (which currently has some YRR types at the helm)
Brothers: Efree (Same church as parents) 
And I am the black sheep of my family in the PCA.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 15, 2012)

Parents: Don't attend church but close to non-denom. closer to baptist in ideas, and my father grew up pentecostal
Grandma (dad side): baptistic-pentecostal leanings
Aunt and cousin (dad side): attend Nazarene church
myself: attend non-denom church currently but, hold to the Westminster confession
Another aunt (mom side): methodist, kinda liberal methodist
yet another aunt and cousins(mom side): Roman catholic


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm on the younger side.. but this might give you a picture of family reunions on each side:

Parents both grew up and are Southern Baptist. Dad is a deacon and mom is a licensed minister.

Paternal Grandparents: Grandmother grew up Methodist, Grandfather grew up Presbyterian (not sure about liberal/conservative spectrum) now go to a Cooperative Baptist Church that is on the liberal side. 
Aunt/Uncle: Now members of UMC, not very active.
Aunt/Uncle: Members of PC(USA)
Aunt/Uncle: Members of very liberal American Baptist Church with lesbian "pastor"... all of their children are atheists

Maternal Grandparents: Grew up Baptists. Members of a SBC church that has been seeking the megachurch model lately.
Aunt/Uncle: Members of a liberal American Baptist Church.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 15, 2012)

My wife and I: United Reformed Church
My father: CRC
My brother: broad evangelical/Brethren of Christ
My in laws: baptist/United Methodist
Prior to 1990: three generations, our entire family, were CRC


----------



## PaulCLawton (Nov 16, 2012)

Jack K said:


> And I find I fit in pretty well with this particular group of Baptists.



Is that a "particular group of Baptists" or a group of _particular_ Baptists?


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 16, 2012)

Mom and Dad: Nominal Christians at best, when need be consider themselves United Church of Canada.
Sister: Nothing
Paternal Aunt/Uncle: United Church of Canada actually are pretty involved in there congregation, has a Women Minister. My aunt likes to tell everyone else in the family we have spurned our religious heritage.
Paternal Aunt/Uncle:Baptist very involved in there church, broadly Evangelical, Uncle leans Arminian.
Paternal Cousins: A mix of baptist and UCC. Most of the Baptists cousins regularly attend, most of the UCC cousins show up for Christmas.
Maternal Grandmother: Hardcore nominal Anglican has not attended in years.
Maternal Aunts/Uncles: Nominal Anglicans who have not been in a church since they were kids, yet maintain that they are Anglican.
Maternal Cousins: Most completely ignorant of church some a bit nominal Anglican.
Mother In-law: Interdependent Charismatic/Pentecostal of the extreme verity.
Father in-law: Very active in his Non Denom/Acts29 church.
Sister In-law and family: Baptist, very involved.
Brother in-law and family: Wesleyan, very involved.
My Wife and I: PCA


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 16, 2012)

My parents and all five of us siblings are members or adherents in the FP church. It's a great blessing to be of one mind with family on religious matters.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 4, 2012)

Self, wife, in-laws - Reformed (PCA) - in-laws were raised Roman Catholic
Parents - Nazarene (Dad raised Pentecostal, mom raised Congregational-Methodist)
Siblings - Methodist, Baptist, Emerging, others not religious at all
Cousins - Baptist, Pentecostal, Nondenom, Roman Catholic


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 4, 2012)

Paternal Grandparents: Gramma Assembly of God, Grampa unbeliever
Maternal Grandparents: Both Southern Baptists
Parents: Father (deceased) a Ruling Elder in the PCUSA, believed in reincarnation, surprised to find there were an Old and New Testaments to the Bible when ordained, Mother PCUSA member who rejects the trinity, now in a state of dementia, both agnostics in my childhood, but joined PCUSA as sort of a social club late in life.
One brother: Assembly of God
Other siblings: Rank and obnoxious unbelievers.
Extended family: some Southern Baptist, a couple of 'Cowboy Church' types, vast majority unbelievers.
Inlaws: All unbelievers, but some affection for the Gospel (hope springs eternal).

I've been the wacko Christian since 1980, brother converted in the mid-2000's after living with us for a couple of years, but trended towards arminianism and charismania.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Dec 26, 2012)

My wife and I: Reformed Baptist
Sister and brother in law: Reformed Baptist
Mom and Dad: 4 point (Died for ALL) go to Greg Laurie's "Harvest" but mom wants to start going to my church (just waiting on Dad). 
Some cousins go to: "Saddleback" (40 days purpose)
Some cousins go to: Calvary Chapel
Grandmas: are both hardcore Spanish Pentecostals. 

All of the family were Catholics (except one of my moms cousins) when I was a kid until I turned 5 years old. God used one cousin to share the gospel! We no longer have any Roman Catholics in our family.


----------

